# Can I switch from Prami to Caber?



## Lang (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if I can switch from Prami to Caber? My nips have been sensitive and I want to use the strongest I can find and have Caber on hand.

Also what is the rule on switching from Adex to Aromasin, would it be cool to do this tomorrow morning? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 24, 2012)

ya you can switch but have you tried mabe upping your parmi or taking it more often...if you go to the Aromasin take 25mg 2x a day...i assume u are also on a 19-nor since u are on the parmi


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 24, 2012)

What are you on and how much.  Maybe I can help.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 24, 2012)

Should be fine, LTH is very easy to control....normally


----------



## Lang (Apr 24, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> What are you on and how much.  Maybe I can help.



Test E 600mg wk
Tren 75mg eod
Super DMZ 3 tabs a day

Nips are sensitive, no swelling, no lactation, but if I'm sensitive, my E2 is prob high that's why I want to change to a suicide inhibitor AI.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 24, 2012)

Dymethazine does not convert into estrogen... but can induce prolactin issues.. keep this in mind when diagnosing your issue.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

if u have parmi and adex on hand alreday try just upping your doses and see if that helps with the nips issue


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 27, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> ya you can switch but have you tried mabe upping your parmi or taking it more often...if you go to the Aromasin take 25mg 2x a day...i assume u are also on a 19-nor since u are on the parmi



50mg/day of aromasin seems quite high. I found 25mg EOD to be more than sufficient. Did you notice any sides on 50mg/day?


----------

